# Article on an HR21 Pro DVR



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I have been reading a few posts here about some kind of new HR21 Pro DVR...

Here is a link to an article just published on TVPredictions:

http://www.tvpredictions.com/directvdvr090707.htm

Personally, I question how something like this would be ready in October, but what do I know? :eek2: :lol:

It sounds interesting though...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Personally, I question how something like this would be ready in October, but what do I know?


Maybe it's in top secret field testing right now? :up_to_som


----------



## schlar01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Who is going to buy it? Just curious, I can't really justify spending $500+ on a leased piece of equipment. Actually, I don't think I could justify that much on any DVD unless it had a dual layer DVD and/or HD/BR burner built in. I'm just guessing on the price.

Hopefully the price of the HR20 goes down when this comes out.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

schlar01 said:


> Who is going to buy it? Just curious, I can't really justify spending $500+ on a leased piece of equipment.


People with more money than you.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

schlar01 said:


> Who is going to buy it? Just curious,


Custom Integrators and their clients. If you notice on one of the pictures from CEDIA, there was a Crestron Partner logo card sitting on top of it. This unit, perhaps two or more, is meant to go into a rack in an equipment closet connected to a matrix switch feeding TV's all over a house. It will be controlled by touchpanels that can run as high as $17K. Total install of said control system can cost anywhere from $50K to $250K or more. These people don't really give a hoot how much the box costs.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have been reading a few posts here about some kind of new HR21 Pro DVR...
> 
> Here is a link to an article just published on TVPredictions:
> 
> ...


In Phil Swann's newsletter today he announced that D* will begin selling a new DVR "next month" that will record 100 hours of HD. Oh, goody.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If you dig a little deeper, the tvpredictions article say "according to multichannel" So this is an article about an article?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> If you dig a little deeper, the tvpredictions article say "according to multichannel" So this is an article about an article?


Good catch. Here's the original: http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6476446.html


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> If you dig a little deeper, the tvpredictions article say "according to multichannel" So this is an article about an article?


Does Swanni ever do much more than repeat other articles?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Does Swanni ever do much more than repeat other articles?


That's all he does, but I still subscribe to it because sometimes he comes up with something interesting. He doesn't seem to have a great deal of technological knowledge. And he gets pretty snippy if you disagree with him.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> If you dig a little deeper, the tvpredictions article say "according to multichannel" So this is an article about an article?


I saw that, but still thought it was interesting. Just what I need, another year of D*Hell. I'll stick with the HR20 and eSATAs.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Does Swanni ever do much more than repeat other articles?


probably not :grin:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I asked him several questions and he is just a compiler of articles.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Does Swanni ever do much more than repeat other articles?


Yes, the problem is that the stuff he comes up with on his own is usually garbage. Witness his recent "New DirecTV HD channels this weekend?" article. Nothing but a cheap ploy to get hits.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Yes, the problem is that the stuff he comes up with on his own is usually garbage. Witness his recent "New DirecTV HD channels this weekend?" article. Nothing but a cheap ploy to get hits.


But hits drive advertising revenue...

We should stop linking his articles here, that would probably cut his readership significantly... :eek2:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Thaedron said:


> But hits drive advertising revenue...


And that's exactly the point.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Does Swanni ever do much more than repeat other articles?


Actually, if you listen to a lot of news on TV, you'll see "CNN is reporting", "FN is reporting", "AP is reporting". Much of the news you get on the wire services is just news that others reported. The TV stations, radios, newspapers, all pass it on. If you look at the bylines or datelines in newspaper, you'll know who reported it. So Swanni, although he doesn't break many news stories, is not all that different than the traditional news channels we have. It's just that there are a lot of people who like to bash him.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Have had 100 hour HR21 Pro-like functionality for months.

HR20 + Antec MX-1 eSATA + DB35 750GB.

Works like a champ.


----------



## soccercoach61 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Have had 100 hour HR21 Pro-like functionality for months.
> 
> HR20 + Antec MX-1 eSATA + DB35 750GB.
> 
> Works like a champ.


yeah, but does it have gold-plated contacts, dual fans, and rack mount ears? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

soccercoach61 said:


> yeah, but does it have gold-plated contacts, dual fans, and rack mount ears? :lol: :lol: :lol:


must have missed those on the wishlist


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

sign me up. I'll buy one. 1080P..! (don't tell my wife)


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> 1080P..!


It doesn't do 1080p.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> It doesn't do 1080p.


"We first stumbled upon a prototype of the DirecTV D-HR20P DVR at Electronic House Expo last year, but haven't heard anything about it since then. Now with CEDIA coming up, a promo image of what could be the next evolution in this design has been leaked, the HR21 Pro. The DVR will reportedly handle 100 hours of high-def recording and *output it at 1080p over optical HDMI*, but lacks any over-the-air antenna inputs, probably due to DirecTV's 100-channel rollout plan. We should see it in November, so clear out some rackmount space... you do have a rack to mount it in, right?"

This is where I got it:
http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/08/31/directv-hr21-pro-gets-leaked/


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> This is where I got it


Yes, that's old news. The ad that they're basing the information off of was incorrect.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Yes, that's old news. The ad that they're basing the information off of was incorrect.


bummer, cancel my order


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> But hits drive advertising revenue...
> 
> We should stop linking his articles here, that would probably cut his readership significantly... :eek2:


He's just a guy trying to make a buck and he does come up with something interesting now and then. I truly believe that when you are in a position to have an effect on someone's livelihood it should never be an adverse effect (or is it "affect"? I always get them mixed up). Phil's not well grounded technologically and just repeats what he reads.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I truly believe that when you are in a position to have an effect on someone's livelihood it should never be an adverse effect


Really? So we should just keep sending this hack traffic because you feel sorry for him? I truly believe that people should EARN the money they're trying to make.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Really? So we should just keep sending this hack traffic because you feel sorry for him? I truly believe that people should EARN the money they're trying to make.


I don't "feel sorry for him". You have to admit he must spend an awful lot of time rooting thru websites and such just to publish that little bit of info each day. I would like to catch one of his seminars. He gets really snippy if you correct him or disagree with his opinions.

One thing I noticed recently on his newsletters is that he is expressing less opinions and posting more verbatim articles.

Everybody in this country has a right to make a living and if that's the best he can do, more power to him. I wouldn't recommend his newsletter to anyone, but I will continue to read it.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Makes me wonder if my decision to wait till the beginning of next year for an HD DVR is the best - sounds like it might be and I could bypass the HR20 all together.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Right now is a good time to jump on the HR20 bandwagon, especially if you want to "upgrade" your receiver so that you can "get the new HD channels" that are coming out soon.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

okietekkie said:


> Makes me wonder if my decision to wait till the beginning of next year for an HD DVR is the best - sounds like it might be and I could bypass the HR20 all together.


You just got an awesome TV, you really need an awesome DVR to go with it.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

heheh I know, but we will be waiting a bit. I will play around with the h20 first and see what the new channels are like here in a week (or two?) depending on when they come out! But the hr21 sounds coolios.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

okietekkie said:


> heheh I know, but we will be waiting a bit. I will play around with the h20 first and see what the new channels are like here in a week (or two?) depending on when they come out! But the hr21 sounds coolios.


While the article above suggests that there will be an HR21 in October, I don't recall seeing anything from DIRECTV. You may find yourself waiting longer than you expect.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> While the article above suggests that there will be an HR21 in October, I don't recall seeing anything from DIRECTV. You may find yourself waiting longer than you expect.


Haven't seen anything from D*, but have talked to people at D* who are aware (yup, they are actually aware of some things) of the HR21 and it's imminent release. And all the new HD channels will be up and running on Sept. 1.

All I can see from a new DVR is more of the same headaches we all have experienced with the HR20.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rich584 said:


> All I can see from a new DVR is more of the same headaches we all have experienced with the HR20.


That's the up-beat spirit...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Haven't seen anything from D*, but have talked to people at D* who are aware (yup, they are actually aware of some things) of the HR21 and it's imminent release.


...and if that were even true, do you honestly think anyone who was in a position to know anything about anything would actually disclose it to anyone externally - Very doubtful. *Strike One*. !danger: 


> And all the new HD channels will be up and running on Sept. 1.


Didn't happen, did it? *Strike Two*. :bonk1: 


> All I can see from a new DVR is more of the same headaches we all have experienced with the HR20.


That would assume new equipment had nothing migrated from current equipment experience - speculative and extremely doubtful. *Strike Three*. :eek2:

Next Batter?  :lol:

*Based on all this info, this clearly is hand-me-down conjecture based on old concept prototype information.*


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That's the up-beat spirit...


What do you think is the purpose of coming out with a new DVR?
Can't be just the bigger HD. I have the impression this is going to be a completly different DVR than the HR20, am I wrong again? If it is just an HR20 with a larger storage capacity, I have no problem.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

rich584 said:


> What do you think is the purpose of coming out with a new DVR?


Assuming that the HR21 will follow the H21's lead, the purpose will be to have a lower-cost option for people who don't care about OTA. I can't imagine it being radically different from the HR20. It probably won't even have an increase in storage capacity.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Similar as you have seen with the evolutions of the D10/D11/D12

Functionally, they are pretty much the same thing...

But updated chipsets would be one... especially if they are made by the same manufacturer... so they can keep the same "naming" structure, but be able to identify the different models/versions.

Differences is some minor features, such as updated HDMI versions, audio outputs... more or less outputs...

Case type... HR21-PRO being native rack mount, would be a very good reason to change the model number


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Though I would LOVE more space, I am happy with my current DVR space. It holds more then enough for me to be happy


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Similar as you have seen with the evolutions of the D10/D11/D12
> 
> Functionally, they are pretty much the same thing...
> 
> ...


So to put it simply, it should have no impact on me? What is a "rack mount"? A DVR that plugs into a rack, much like the docking station of a laptop/desktop setup? What are the advantages of a "rack mount"?

By the way, I called up a couple of manufacturers of UPS systems and they did not recommend using a computer/AV UPS on an inductive (motor) load. The internal electronics will get fried rather quickly. Go with the generator.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...and if that were even true, do you honestly think anyone who was in a position to know anything about anything would actually disclose it to anyone externally - Very doubtful. *Strike One*. !danger:
> 
> Didn't happen, did it? *Strike Two*. :bonk1:
> 
> ...


Don't understand. Did you think my post was serious?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Assuming that the HR21 will follow the H21's lead, the purpose will be to have a lower-cost option for people who don't care about OTA. I can't imagine it being radically different from the HR20. It probably won't even have an increase in storage capacity.


I read a post from someone who has a test model and I think he said it had a 100 hour capacity rather than the 35 hour capacity of the present model. Who would care? Unless you couldn't afford an eSATA.

By the way, the new stand alone High Def TiVo has an eSATA receptacle. Don't know if it is enabled, but it is there physically.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

rich584 said:


> What is a "rack mount"?


A rack mount meants that it has mounting ears that allow it to be mounted in a computer rack. See: http://www.middleatlantic.com/enclosure/main.htm

Higher end installs ususally put all the A/V equipment in a dedicated closet in a rack. If the receiver doesn't have "ears", you have to buy additional shelves.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> A rack mount meants that it has mounting ears that allow it to be mounted in a computer rack. See: http://www.middleatlantic.com/enclosure/main.htm
> 
> Higher end installs ususally put all the A/V equipment in a dedicated closet in a rack. If the receiver doesn't have "ears", you have to buy additional shelves.


Thanx for the info and the link.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Don't understand. Did you think my post was serious?


Absolutely thought your post was serious.

That said, it was also wrong on several counts, ergo the strike 1,2, and 3.

That's OK, its fun so speculate on future things - nothing meant by it personally.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Absolutely thought your post was serious.
> 
> That said, it was also wrong on several counts, ergo the strike 1,2, and 3.
> 
> That's OK, its fun so speculate on future things - nothing meant by it personally.


I gotta start adding smiley faces. That was meant to be a mix of humor and sarcasm. The date posted was way after the date I used in the post (Sept 1, I think). So strike two was pretty obviously a mistake on your part.

I have never said in any post that I had any great faith in what the CSRs say, I was just surprised by their certainty that the HR21 release was imminent. They volunteered this info while we were activating a couple DVRs. I did not say I believed them nor did I present it as a truth. I guess if you are reading that and taking it literally (as written) you could think I believed that.

As for the third point (or strike), do I think that D* is capable of coming out with a brand new DVR that might not work as advertised? You bet I do. The HR20 is a perfect example of that. They did it once (never tried an R15, but from what I have read about them, they are rather unstable too), why wouldn't they do it again?

On a more positive note, I rather enjoyed the graphics on your posting. Must have taken a while.


----------

